# Anyone have that yeti chair?



## TexasSightcaster

Out of curiosity, why Yeti? I’ve been to their Austin store and sat in one. It’s an over glorified lawn chair in my opinion. I’d rather buy a lazy boy for the garage than to drop that kind of money on a lawn chair. I love yeti products, but I’m not into being scammed out of my money. That’s just me tho. You should buy it and report back with a review. I have yeti calls that I’m losing money on right now. Need them to sell more overpriced products.


----------



## Capt. Moose

I’m just wondering if anyone had experience with one in a skiff and doubt I can fit a lazy boy in my Whipray. My RTIC cooler might burn all its ice upon seeing that overpriced lawn chair.


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Lazy boy or bust.


----------



## Capt. Moose

TexasSightcaster said:


> Lazy boy or bust.


Reminds me of that carpet shower commercial.


----------



## TX_Brad

I’d thought about it. I can get them at a more reasonable price and was looking to add a place for a larger 3rd passenger to ride, but I’ve got concerns about not having the hold downs bolted to the floor, so likely will just get a larger bean bag


----------



## Capt. Moose

I was hoping to win that HB that was raffled off in the fall and keep the chair sell the boat.


----------



## BassFlats

At 300.00$. It better massage my bum.


----------



## Capt. Moose

BassFlats said:


> At 300.00$. It better massage my bum.


I think it’s more than that :/


----------



## georgiadrifter

The Rtic chair is pretty beefy and a lot less money.

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/travel/Beach-Chair-Hamptons


----------



## JMac82

Bean bag chair


----------



## bryson

The Yeti chair is very nice, but I pretty much agree with what @TX_Brad said. I really wanted one when I was thinking about a side console, but the tie downs could be challenging.

You also might want to look at the standard aluminum "dock chairs" -- most aren't quite as sleek looking as the Yeti, but they are built well and will hold up in a marine environment, and are usually about half the price of the Yeti chair. You'll probably have the same issue with wanting tie downs, though. And, if for some reason you want it to fold, you lose that option with the dock chair.


----------



## Copahee Hound

Bean bag is on my list but I just don't like the amount real estate it takes up

https://ocean-tamer.com/


----------



## LowHydrogen

First off I'm not buying a $300 folding chair to help fund more Yeti mini-movies... For a boat, I don't want dark grey, it's gonna get hot as hell. For the weight/comfort and cost I would go this route. I know there's no cup holder, but with the money you save you could pay a Bernie Bro 15$/hour for the first 10 hours and make him/her/other just stand there and hand you your beer.







>


----------



## Smackdaddy53

But does it have a carbon fiber frame with basalt mesh?


----------



## DBStoots

"Bernie Bro"! 


LowHydrogen said:


> First off I'm not buying a $300 folding chair to help fund more Yeti mini-movies... For a boat, I don't want dark grey, it's gonna get hot as hell. For the weight/comfort and cost I would go this route. I know there's no cup holder, but with the money you save you could pay a Bernie Bro 15$/hour for the first 10 hours and make him/her/other just stand there and hand you your beer.
> 
> View attachment 118268
> >
> View attachment 118270


----------



## TidewateR

I have used a simple West Marine deck chair for about 8yrs. People like to tease, calling it a cajun lawn chair...until they sit in it for a 45min run in the marsh! It’s cozy, super light and while I find it expensive...it cost much less than a yeti and has less weight/bulk than one of those upholstered aluminum deck chairs


----------



## jmrodandgun

Love that boat.


----------



## TX_Brad

Copahee Hound said:


> Bean bag is on my list but I just don't like the amount real estate it takes up
> 
> https://ocean-tamer.com/


Try the "wedge" shape. I just ordered a large to try. 
https://www.e-searider.com/

I've got two of the small armchair styles for the kids, and they fit side by side in the Fury cockpit. It's tight but they love them and they are really secure sitting lower in the boat. One will even fit in my front hatch if I need to get it out of the way. They're big enough for a 200 lb guy to sit comfortably as well.


----------



## TwitchAO

If the Yeti chair was 100% American made I would entertain the idea but why on earth would you spend that kind of money on a folding chair made over seas. All these companies are putting American workers out of jobs to increase profits. Costa Del Mar is one of the most recent offenders. Buy a camping chair and put non marking rubber on the bottom and Im sure to would work just the same, plus the camping chairs would fold up smaller and possibly would fit in a hatch when not in use.


----------



## Str8-Six

I use this in front of the console either flat on the deck or on a cooler. Works great,
it’s also nice to have the option of having legs stretched out while running. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/west-marine--go-anywhere-chair-with-arms--14979363?recordNum=3


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I have thought about this as well but keep in mind the yeti chair has hard plastic feet and will slide and mark up your non-skid. So either have seadek type material on the deck like they did with that HB and the Yeti chair or you will need to add seadek to the feet of that chair or the marine deck chair above would be a good option and is really nice in front of a center console. I have still considered it in my side console but haven't bit the bullet yet.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Could easily take the yeti plastic feet off. Through bolt a piece of aluminium flatbar to the bottom of each runner with seadek on the bottom of it. that way the flatbar could be used to mount it straight to the deck. Would be super easy.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Smackdaddy53 said:


> But does it have a carbon fiber frame with basalt mesh?


Finally someone asked the important questions!


----------



## Charles Hadley

Cooler,cusion, backrest.....and yes you can have a yeti sticker on it.


----------



## AZ_squid

Have you considered putting a flip up marine style chair on top of your cooler? I have a yeti 45 pretty much designated for the skiff. I've been kicking around the idea of mounting a flip up locking/swivel chair on top of it.


----------



## SomaliPirate

TwitchAO said:


> If the Yeti chair was 100% American made I would entertain the idea but why on earth would you spend that kind of money on a folding chair made over seas. All these companies are putting American workers out of jobs to increase profits. *Costa Del Mar is one of the most recent offenders*. Buy a camping chair and put non marking rubber on the bottom and Im sure to would work just the same, plus the camping chairs would fold up smaller and possibly would fit in a hatch when not in use.


Wiley X is made in the USA and family owned if you need shades.


----------



## TwitchAO

SomaliPirate said:


> Wiley X is made in the USA and family owned if you need shades.


So far I'm sticking with Smith since I need prescription sun glasses (the ChromaPop + bronze mirror is a damn good lens for shallow water and variable light conditions). Plus I get Trivex for the shatter resistance and light weight. Some of there stuff is being moved to china but at least with prescription the lenses are still cut in Utah I think. Coasta was going to warranty my frames that were peeling (no fault of mine) but I would have to spend $400 (New pair is $550) to get new lenses as my frames were discontinued. Did not think that was much of a warranty. My local optometrist found that frame and replaced the lenses no charge. Will never own anything with the coasta logo after that.


----------



## jlindsley

Smackdaddy53 said:


> But does it have a carbon fiber frame with basalt mesh?


That comes standard. Hand carved guava chair feet are an upgrade from the current plastic base


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jlindsley said:


> That comes standard. Hand carved guava chair feet are an upgrade from the current plastic base


Gotta get the baby seal skin pads so you don’t scuff the gelcoat...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Capt. Moose said:


> *manatee


Probably cheaper since it’s local...


----------



## devrep

chairs.


----------



## CaptDanS

Wife loves the teardrop Ocean Tamer on the boat.


----------



## Sailfish_WC

Copahee Hound said:


> Bean bag is on my list but I just don't like the amount real estate it takes up
> 
> https://ocean-tamer.com/


I have a couple. Great for the ride out/in

when fishing, throw them on top of the ttop
Just don’t forget they are there


----------



## TGlidden

The yeti chair works well in side console and tiller skiffs. It is corrosion resident, doesn’t put weight off line like side by side seating would, and all my clients have fallen in love with it.


----------



## TX_Brad

TGlidden said:


> The yeti chair works well in side console and tiller skiffs. It is corrosion resident, doesn’t put weight off line like side by side seating would, and all my clients have fallen in love with it.


Do you have the ability to lock it down with straps or is it just sitting in the cockpit?


----------



## T Bone

I have the Yeti chair for my skiff and actually really like it. Yes, it was very expensive, especially for a lawn chair. Yes, a bean bag chair or other camp chair would work as well. Yes, i have caught more fish and pulled more chicks since purchasing the Yeti chair.

But in all reality, the Yeti chair is very comfortable, sturdy, corrosion resistance, and fits in my skiff perfectly. I have an open cockpit tiller skiff so the chair in the center of the floor is a perfect fit. My passengers have LOVED riding in it so far. Its also sturdy enough that i have not felt the need to install straps or a turnbuckle to attach it to the floor. I was originally thinking a bean bag chair would work, but the Yeti chair can be folded up and moved out of the way when not needed. It also can be used as an actual camping chair, which is nice. I did attach small pieces of SeaDeck on the feet to reduce sliding and the potential of marking my nonskid, but outside that i have been pleasantly pleased with the expensive chair. In addition, i can attach a Ram mount to the back of the chair to hold my phone when being used as a GPS.

Hopefully the chair will last about as long as my expensive fly equipment, coolers, and boats.


----------



## firecat1981

Holy hell, I thought the Bass pro chair was expensive!

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-aluminum-folding-chair

Why would anyone spend $300 on a folding chair? That's as bad as Yeti wanting $60 for a basic 5 gallon bucket! Wake up people, this is avocado toast for boat owners!


----------



## LowHydrogen

T Bone said:


> I have the Yeti chair for my skiff and actually really like it. Yes, it was very expensive, especially for a lawn chair. Yes, a bean bag chair or other camp chair would work as well. Yes, i have caught more fish and pulled more chicks since purchasing the Yeti chair.
> 
> But in all reality, the Yeti chair is very comfortable, sturdy, corrosion resistance, and fits in my skiff perfectly. I have an open cockpit tiller skiff so the chair in the center of the floor is a perfect fit. My passengers have LOVED riding in it so far. Its also sturdy enough that i have not felt the need to install straps or a turnbuckle to attach it to the floor. I was originally thinking a bean bag chair would work, but the Yeti chair can be folded up and moved out of the way when not needed. It also can be used as an actual camping chair, which is nice. I did attach small pieces of SeaDeck on the feet to reduce sliding and the potential of marking my nonskid, but outside that i have been pleasantly pleased with the expensive chair. In addition, i can attach a Ram mount to the back of the chair to hold my phone when being used as a GPS.
> 
> Hopefully the chair will last about as long as my expensive fly equipment, coolers, and boats.


Does it get hot in the sun?


----------



## Guest

firecat1981 said:


> Holy hell, I thought the Bass pro chair was expensive!
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-aluminum-folding-chair
> 
> Why would anyone spend $300 on a folding chair? That's as bad as Yeti wanting $60 for a basic 5 gallon bucket! Wake up people, this is avocado toast for boat owners!


I don't understand the Yeti hate here. People gladly spend 60k for a HB when they could get by with a different boat. Buy $1000 fly rods when a $300 does the job as well.

I don't own the yeti chair, but own plenty of other yeti products. If I wanted a setup like the OP, yeti folding chair is the way to go. 

In the same way that a $1000 rod might cast better and help you be a better fisherman, yeti products have a place and are worth the $. 

the knockoffs are knockoffs for a reason


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tarpon Nole said:


> I don't understand the Yeti hate here. People gladly spend 60k for a HB when they could get by with a different boat. Buy $1000 fly rods when a $300 does the job as well.
> 
> I don't own the yeti chair, but own plenty of other yeti products. If I wanted a setup like the OP, yeti folding chair is the way to go.
> 
> In the same way that a $1000 rod might cast better and help you be a better fisherman, yeti products have a place and are worth the $.
> 
> the knockoffs are knockoffs for a reason


I understand this sentiment to a degree, but it oversimplifies items that perform a specific complex function at the top (or close) of their game.

A chair just holds your ass off the ground.


----------



## SomaliPirate

If I ever pay $1000 for a fly rod, I want someone to take me out back and beat my ass with it.


----------



## T Bone

LowHydrogen said:


> Does it get hot in the sun?


It does not


----------



## Guest

LowHydrogen said:


> I understand this sentiment to a degree, but it oversimplifies items that perform a specific complex function at the top (or close) of their game.
> 
> A chair just holds your ass off the ground.


well yeah. But a boat just floats on the water. 

the yeti chair is actually very nice. I’d be more concerned with a different chair rusting, fading, falling apart like all beach chairs do


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever pay $1000 for a fly rod, I want someone to take me out back and beat my ass with it.


but people pay for it. That’s all I’m saying

spend your money however you see fit. Not any of mine


----------



## SomaliPirate

Tarpon Nole said:


> but people pay for it. That’s all I’m saying
> 
> spend your money however you see fit. Not any of mine


I agree there.


----------



## TX_Brad

T Bone said:


> Hopefully the chair will last about as long as my expensive fly equipment, coolers, and boats.


Exactly. You think I need $60K worth of boat/motor/fishing gear to catch a redfish? Hell no, I do it because its what I wanted. Yea the chair is expensive, but it fits for some and does everything they need it to do. I bet we could all find something that we should've purchased "cheaper".

Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

TX_Brad said:


> Exactly. You think I need $60K worth of boat/motor/fishing gear to catch a redfish? Hell no, I do it because its what I wanted. Yea the chair is expensive, but it fits for some and does everything they need it to do. I bet we could all find something that we should've purchased "cheaper".
> 
> Glad you enjoy it.


yep that’s my point. Is yeti stuff and fly fishing stuff outrageously priced for what it is? Probably 

but it works and it lasts

could you get by with el cheapo? Yup but it won’t last


----------



## TexasSightcaster

To be honest, I’m a little salty because I can’t afford to drop that type of cash on a chair. If money wasn’t a thing, I’d have a couple of them. I can see me now, sitting in my $300 yeti chair, right between the $300 yeti dog bed and $60 yeti dog bowl, wrapped in my $300 yeti blanket. Sipping hot coffee from my $40 yeti cup, poured out of my $60 Yeti rambler, that I upgraded with the $30 yeti lid. I’d be living the yeti life.


----------



## firecat1981

LowHydrogen said:


> I understand this sentiment to a degree, but it oversimplifies items that perform a specific complex function at the top (or close) of their game.
> 
> A chair just holds your ass off the ground.


Exactly! It's a folding chair, nothing special or revolutionary about it. Just like their bucket. Aluminum doesn't rust in any form, and there are plenty of heavy duty chairs out there. Sorry, I'm just not a yeti culture guy.
Does it at least come with a lifetime warranty for that price?

"could you get by with el cheapo? Yup but it won’t last"

There is a big difference between paying for something at fair market value and quality, and paying extra for a name and advertising. Yeti has done well branding itself.


----------



## firecat1981

Capt. Moose said:


> A friend of a friend gets yeti products at a hefty discount so checking with him on how much one will be. It will be my first yeti product over 35$


It would be interesting to see what you can get it for at cost. Versus the mark up for retail.


----------



## TwitchAO

Most people miss the point with yeti. They started off as an American made product. Then they moved their productions to china for cheeper labor to increase profits. There are plenty of rival companies that still make their products here i.e. Pelican, & Orca to name a few. Yeti does offer a wider range of products but if anyone here thinks that chair is worth $300 then the marketing department at yeti has fooled us all. Another example is the Yeti loadout box, cost more than the pelican and yet not as tuff.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Yeti definitely makes a good product and I have some of their stuff. I'm just not a fanboy and 100% will buy a cheaper product if the quality is ok (ie my RTIC coolers).


----------



## T Bone

I agree with what everyone stated. I was actually in the market for a teak folding chair and then the Yeti chair came along. It does exactly what i wanted it to do in comparison but was slightly "cheaper" with less upkeep and i feel more comfortable taking it along camping and tailgating. However, I do tend to spend more money on things then I often need to. At the end of the day, it is still a folding chair, nothing revolutionizing. But it is a damn nice folding chair that i'm glad i bought


----------



## TwitchAO

T Bone said:


> I agree with what everyone stated. I was actually in the market for a teak folding chair and then the Yeti chair came along. It does exactly what i wanted it to do in comparison but was slightly "Cheaper" with less upkeep and i feel more comfortable taking it along camping and tailgating. However, I do tend to spend more money on things then I often need to. At the end of the day, it is still a folding chair, nothing revolutionizing. But it is a damn nice folding chair that i'm glad i bought


At least you're honest. In this industry we are all guilty of spending way too much money. Companies know this and take full advantage of it. Now that my ranting is over time to buy a new coffee cup. LOL we all know the best coffee cup for a skiff


----------



## Ckirk57

94602745-A739-413E-B0DF-82BBF084FE75




__
Ckirk57


__
Feb 20, 2020


__
2










  








04343CFA-CFFB-4681-B07E-1B25BB729733




__
Ckirk57


__
Feb 20, 2020







I bought two of them for my SeaArk , I don’t regret it.


----------



## Charles Hadley

LowHydrogen said:


> I understand this sentiment to a degree, but it oversimplifies items that perform a specific complex function at the top (or close) of their game.
> 
> A chair just holds your ass off the ground.


I love expensive things and avocado!And a boat only holds your ass of the water!


----------



## Charles Hadley

SomaliPirate said:


> Yeti definitely makes a good product and I have some of their stuff. I'm just not a fanboy and 100% will buy a cheaper product if the quality is ok (ie my RTIC coolers).


Got a bunch of rtic stuff for Christmas, love it all especially the 20 soft cooler


----------



## Charles Hadley

Capt. Moose said:


> Mine are all rebadged.
> View attachment 119010


Nice,can u send me some badges for all my yeti,k2,igloo,and rtic Shit!love it!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Capt. Moose said:


> Mine are all rebadged.
> View attachment 119010


Hey man, where'd you get those seadek pads? Need some for my Jon boat where the reels sit


----------



## Guest

FYI - there’s a new yeti chair coming out 

folds up Like one of those tailgate chairs


----------



## LowHydrogen

Ckirk57 said:


> 94602745-A739-413E-B0DF-82BBF084FE75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ckirk57
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 20, 2020
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04343CFA-CFFB-4681-B07E-1B25BB729733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Ckirk57
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 20, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought two of them for my SeaArk , I don’t regret it.


Nice boat!


----------



## EvanHammer

SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever pay $1000 for a fly rod, I want someone to take me out back and beat my ass with it.[/QUOTE
> Kinky





SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever pay $1000 for a fly rod, I want someone to take me out back and beat my ass with it.


.
kinky


----------



## TGlidden

TX_Brad said:


> Do you have the ability to lock it down with straps or is it just sitting in the cockpit?


Mine isn’t tied down and works fine, if your skiff floor will support a screw the tie-down kit would work or something similar


----------



## jglidden

Not looking to go down the "Are yeti products worth the price?" road here. I think that has been detailed enough in the last few pages.

Anyone have any new experiences with the yeti chair or have a suggestion as an alternative? I bought the large E-Sea-Rider wedge bean bag and it is just a little large for the cockpit of my skiff. I am leaning towards just buying the small size which is 5" less wide but I am open to the chair idea as well.
I will say that my wife* absolutely loves the bean bag chair and there will likely be a mutiny if/when I sell it.


----------



## jpipes

@jglidden 

I have two of the Hondo chair's. I paid full price, no special pricing. I'd buy two more if my wife would let me. They are extremely well made, very comfortable, and heavy as hell. We take them to baseball tournaments for my son, and get constant hell for them. If I had a tiller, I'd happily roll with one in the cockpit. They'll last longer than I will.

Is it worth the money? That's not for me to say...but we like them.

I'm going to buy the new trailhead chairs as they are much easier to pack up and take to the deer lease, the beach, and baseball tourneys.


----------



## jglidden

Thanks for the feedback @jpipes


----------



## T Bone

@jglidden

I run one of the hondo chairs in my open cockpit tiller skiff. I thoroughly enjoy it, although i don't get to sit in it much. My guests on my boat seem to really like it. It is built like tank. I use it as a pseudo grab bar when some one is sitting in it. I don't feel the need to attach it to the floor as it is heavy and sturdy. $300 for a lawn chair is crazy. But so is a $1,000 fly rod and $850 reel. Plus, Yeti has some of the best customer service out there.

That being said, I think the bean bag chairs are great and not sure you will like the Yeti chair any more. The Yeti chair is big and cumbersome as well. But, you can fold them up and lay them flat if need be.


----------



## kylet

Yeti products are like putting up steel I-beam shudders for a storm instead of the standard plywood. The argument of quality vs value is misplaced. It should be necessity.

Basically, it’s probably worth it if you are the .01% who actually needs a chair that will still be around for your grand kids and survive several bear attacks in the process.

With that said, there’s something to be said about flaunting something that garners so much attention on a forum like this. Own it, and let the poor bastards sitting on the side with their Coleman’s explain to their kid why they actually have a more practical product, while their kids drool over your chair/cooler/bucket.


----------



## kylet

T Bone said:


> @jglidden
> 
> I run one of the hondo chairs in my open cockpit tiller skiff. I thoroughly enjoy it, although i don't get to sit in it much. My guests on my boat seem to really like it. It is built like tank. I use it as a pseudo grab bar when some one is sitting in it. I don't feel the need to attach it to the floor as it is heavy and sturdy. $300 for a lawn chair is crazy. But so is a $1,000 fly rod and $850 reel. Plus, Yeti has some of the best customer service out there.
> 
> That being said, I think the bean bag chairs are great and not sure you will like the Yeti chair any more. The Yeti chair is big and cumbersome as well. But, you can fold them up and lay them flat if need be.


haha

love the “you thing that’s stupid, well look how stupid this is” argument


----------



## Smackdaddy53

It would be nice to see a $300 lawn chair that is Made in the USA.


----------



## TX_Brad

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It would be nice to see a $300 lawn chair that is Made in the USA.











Folding Lawn Chairs - Vintage Web Lawn Chairs | Lawn Chair USA


Lawn Chair USA is the leading provider of folding lawn chairs, and replacement webbing kits. View our collection of aluminum folding lawn chairs Shop Now!




www.lawnchairusa.com





Pick one out Smack, I'll sell it to you for $300.

In all serious though, those things run $60!


----------



## jpipes

TX_Brad said:


> Folding Lawn Chairs - Vintage Web Lawn Chairs | Lawn Chair USA
> 
> 
> Lawn Chair USA is the leading provider of folding lawn chairs, and replacement webbing kits. View our collection of aluminum folding lawn chairs Shop Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawnchairusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one out Smack, I'll sell it to you for $300.
> 
> In all serious though, those things run $60!


Ha! We got my in laws two of these things in Longhorn Orange, they take them everywhere. Old school cool.


----------



## hawkman

I believe you betcha covered this on his YouTube channel.


----------



## hawkman

Since you're thinking of the yeti brand, you might want to consider buying a roto molded chair to keep the style and look consistent. 😀


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TX_Brad said:


> Folding Lawn Chairs - Vintage Web Lawn Chairs | Lawn Chair USA
> 
> 
> Lawn Chair USA is the leading provider of folding lawn chairs, and replacement webbing kits. View our collection of aluminum folding lawn chairs Shop Now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lawnchairusa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick one out Smack, I'll sell it to you for $300.
> 
> In all serious though, those things run $60!


Man these remind me of grandma’s beach house!


----------



## kylet

Buying a yeti chair is a big decision. I’d definitely call your bro’s and discuss it with them. Is that truly the chair you want to spend the rest of your life sitting on? Maybe slow down and test out a few other chairs before making that kind of commitment.


----------



## jlindsley

Never sat in the chair because they do not show them in display at most retail.
I will say I have a lot of yeti products and really like them.
I bought one of the panga duffel bags and love it. Pretty nice going on hunting trips just tossing the bag in bed of truck not having to worry about rain. 
They are also one of the only cooler companies that makes a coffin style cooler (160 and bigger-long). Works great during fishing season and also during deer season because I can skin a deer and lay in cooler which I age in. 
I don’t see much of a reason buying for the everyday beachgoer but if you are pretty active in the outdoors their products they are worth it.


----------



## BrainlessBoater

Not for me. Better chairs for way less in my honest opinion.


----------



## Half Shell

BrainlessBoater said:


> Not for me. Better chairs for way less in my honest opinion.


Can you point in that direction of a better camping chair for less money? 

I've sat in one and that Yeti chair is one well-made comfortable chair but is about $100-150 too expensive. Though I have replaced the cheap $30 camping chairs about 4 times each by now and they were never really comfortable.

I just dropped $600 on last night's annual Christmas Eve family dinner and guess what... I'm hungry again today. That money would have better spent on two chairs that I could take camping, to the kid's soccer games, use on the patio for guests, etc


----------



## MariettaMike

I've had a Yeti Hondo folding chair on my back patio for almost a year now while waiting for my 2022 HB Profe$$ional side console to be built.
Out there next to it are three different styles of non-folding mesh material patio chairs that my girlfriend had. They're pretty nice. And I also added two nice $1k+ leather recliners my ex-wife didn't want to remember me by.
When our guests come over it is interesting to see which chair they choose.
First choice of first time guests usually goes to the Yeti Hondo or one of the recliners.
Second choice of first time guests usually goes to the Yeti Hondo or one of the recliners.
First choice of second time guests usually goes to the Yeti Hondo. (I think they like the cup holder )
Second choice of second time guests usually goes to one of the patio chairs.
And I've also noticed that my girlfriend that talked shit on my buying a $300 folding chair is using the Yeti almost exclusively now.
Even her cats choose to sleep on the Yeti, and they're really picky.

Yesterday my girlfriend gives me two new E-Sea-rider wedges style bean bag chairs that are color matched to my '72 Pro Line rebuild for Christmas. (And added that the both of them cost less than my Yeti.) They are pretty.
Well we sat in them to watch a little Forrest Gump last night, and they are quite ergonomic. But not something I could fall asleep in, and maybe that's why she bought them. However after about 15 minutes I noticed my ass was getting hot. Its like sitting on one of those hot seat cushions they sell for still hunting. And don't even think about farting in one of them because you can't really lean over on one cheek to let the gas out. I can see these bean bags blowing out the boat while trailering past the FB Marketplace in the future.

So with all this data it looks like I'm going to buy another Yeti Hondo when my Pro comes out the mold.
Maybe they'll have a new color by then.


----------



## 17hpxt89

LowHydrogen said:


> First off I'm not buying a $300 folding chair to help fund more Yeti mini-movies... For a boat, I don't want dark grey, it's gonna get hot as hell. For the weight/comfort and cost I would go this route. I know there's no cup holder, but with the money you save you could pay a Bernie Bro 15$/hour for the first 10 hours and make him/her/other just stand there and hand you your beer.
> 
> View attachment 118268
> >
> View attachment 118270


hand me a beer peasant


----------



## Silent Drifter

One member posted pictures awhike back cant remember who but they was nice wood high backs i think he said he bought them from a Big Box Store !i remember they sat low .....looked nice...


----------



## finbully

Folks not understanding the price of Yeti chairs should price recycled plastic chairs, tables. Hell I just spent over $900 for two outdoor Adirondack’s with ottomans on my wife's orders.


----------



## Half Shell

finbully said:


> Folks not understanding the price of Yeti chairs should price recycled plastic chairs, tables. Hell I just spent over $900 for two outdoor Adirondack’s with ottomans on my wife's orders.


Polywood, huh? The wife wanted those but I insisted on wood even though I didn't want to pay for a high-quality wood adirondak. It just feels better to me. We took a chance with a more budget friendly wood chairs for $150 each which usually results in buyers remorse me cussing that we should have just bought better quality but I let the wife talk me into going cheap. However, 3 years later and they are still doing well on a covered patio in south FL except for one crack in the paint. 

However, if in an exposed area or beachfront.. better to go with Polywood or a really well made hardwood.


----------



## finbully

Half Shell said:


> Polywood, huh? The wife wanted those but I insisted on wood even though I didn't want to pay for a high-quality wood adirondak. It just feels better to me. We took a chance with a more budget friendly wood chairs for $150 each which usually results in buyers remorse me cussing that we should have just bought better quality but I let the wife talk me into going cheap. However, 3 years later and they are still doing well on a covered patio in south FL except for one crack in the paint.
> 
> However, if in an exposed area or beachfront.. better to go with Polywood or a really well made hardwood.


Not the polywood brand but a better quality. I don't recall the brand, but they will be delivered next Tuesday. The local company we buy (in business for 115 years) from had the polywood brand and two other choices both better quality than the polywood brand. The chairs we bought are absolutely solid and all of the fittings are unseen unlike polywood. Salesman who we've know for 16 years said you basically pay for the material by the pound, hence the higher price and more solid chairs. I wanted this to be a one & done purchase while I could.


----------



## Megalops

What do you guys think of these?





__





Gen3 Marine White Folding Deck Chair w/ Compass Logo 2 Pk


The Gen3 Marine White Folding Deck Chair with Compass Logo is a comfortable seating solution for decks, docks, and patios. Available at Wholesale Marine.




www.wholesalemarine.com





Sold as a set of two chairs. I have an old raggedly pedestal chair I want to remove from the Dorado. I’d buy that Hondo if it had no slip feet...


----------



## bryan.w

If you fall asleep in a Yeti chair is it still bear proof?


----------



## Half Shell

bryan.w said:


> If you fall asleep in a Yeti chair is it still bear proof?


I bet if you curled up in a Yeti 350 for a nap that you wouldn't have to worry about bears.


----------



## skinny_fishing

I use these, super light and adjustable, very comfy for like 30-40 bucks can find em everywhere in Florida





__





Rio Brands Hi-Boy Beach Chair


Rio Brands Hi-Boy Beach Chair




www.kohls.com


----------



## finbully

I wanna get one of them Hondos!


----------



## Megalops

Wise 3316 Boaters Value Folding Deck Chair


CHAIR FEATURES: Injection molded, high impact plastic frame Anodized aluminum chair frame High compression foam padding Heavy-duty 28 oz marine grade vinyl UV treated and mildew resistant 5 year warranty on frame 3 year warranty on upholstery SEAT DIMENSIONS Height: 31" Width: 25" Depth: 23"...




wiseseats.com





No cup holder…


----------



## Pro wader

I really wanted a HONDO but I'm cheap. But I hate that every chair I bought last about 1 season ( 1 Summer or 1 deer season...one season) before it gets busted.
So I came up with a plan. I have been following YETI stock. It's gone from $107 to $57. So bought $2000 worth of YETI. When it gets back over $100, I'll sell out, make $1500 and buy all the yeti stuff I wanted, including the HONDO chair.
Hell, I'll even put one of them fancy stickers on my truck for advertising.


----------



## Megalops

Hey, more power to you brother. 😀

Im not a guide. Just looking for a solid chair mostly for my 76 year old father in law from…Siclily. Not even joking! Hahahaha.


----------



## Megalops

Megalops said:


> Hey, more power to you brother. 😀
> 
> Im not a guide. Just looking for a solid chair mostly for my 76 year old father in law from…Siclily. Not even joking! Hahahaha.


Hey…@Megalops, these waves… they’re causing discomfort to my lower back. Slow down and come ‘ere! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

These are a little less expensive and might be more comfortable: Bote Aero inflatable chair


----------



## Bill Clark

Capt. Moose said:


> Is anyone using one in a skiff? Thinking of getting one so my guests can run the skiff back and I can kick back and relax...


Yes, very durable, comfortable and a bit heavy which is a plus. I recommend putting it on a piece of yoga mat which is cheap and can be removed, to prevent sliding or drilling holes


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Pretty simple solution for the Hondo.


----------



## WC53

bryan.w said:


> If you fall asleep in a Yeti chair is it still bear proof?


More concerned with beer proof. And does a patagonia flannel man bun get caught in the fabric


----------

